# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7] plus de https

## arcane

Bonjour,

sur un server 2008, je n'accede plus  https://localhost:4343, c'est comme si le service n'tait pas dmarr.
j'ai bien http://localhost
Cela s'est pass suite  un redmarrage du serveur.
Au niveau des services, tout a l'air OK (du moins ceux que je connais)
- services d'administration IIS
- service de publication FTP (FTP fonctionne sur IIS6)
- service de publication world wide web

j'avais dans le mappage de gestionnaires cgi/exe dsactiv.
en l'activant, ce n'est pas mieux. (je n'ai pas fait attention  l'tat de ce paramtre lorsque ca fonctionnait)

Si qqn a des pistes...

----------


## Michal

Bonjour,
Le site sur le port 4343 est diffrent de celui sur le port 80 ? Si oui, le site en question est peut-tre arrt (observateur d'vnements pour avoir des pistes). Sinon c'est la liaison du site iis qui a t modifie.

----------


## arcane

> Bonjour,
> Le site sur le port 4343 est diffrent de celui sur le port 80 ?


oui, sur le port 4343 j'ai un site ncessitant les cgi, et sur le port 80 il n'y a rien (8059 en ralit), juste l'image d'accueil IIS7



> Si oui, le site en question est peut-tre arrt (observateur d'vnements pour avoir des pistes).


Je n'ai aucun vnement correspondant dans le journal du server web
Au niveau du gestionnaire IIS, le site apparait comme dmarr.



> Sinon c'est la liaison du site iis qui a t modifie.


C'est  dire? A quoi correspond la liaison du site?  l'association entre son chemin sur le disque et son adresse?
Cela est correct, et si je fais un test des paramtres, le test est OK.
Si je regarde dans modifier les liaisons, j'ai bien https sur le port 4343, avec Adresses IP : "toutes non attribues" et certificat SSL "non slectionn"
sur le http, j'ai le port 8059

Je ne remarque toujours rien.

----------


## arcane

Correction  ce que j'ai dit plus haut : 
https://localhost:4343 : Internet Explorer ne peut pas afficher cette page Web
http://localhost : page d'accueil IIS7
http://localhost:8059 : Erreur de serveur403 - Interdit : accs refus. Vous n'avez pas l'autorisation d'afficher ce rpertoire ou cette page  l'aide des informations d'identification que vous avez fournies.

Ce qui est normal sur le 8059 puisque on doit y accder via https

----------


## arcane

Pb rsolu (apres quelques temps sans chercher, des fois...)

Sur Windows Server 2008, il faut aussi ajouter des roles : 
Scurit :
- Installation d'une autorit de certification
- Configuration de HTTPS via SSL, ce qui quivaut  dire quel certificat (que l'on peut crer) pour quel site.

Ne pas oublier d'ajouter des exceptions au pare feu (http, https, et pour moi port 4343 tcp en plus)

----------


## arcane

> Si je regarde dans modifier les liaisons, j'ai bien https sur le port 4343, avec Adresses IP : "toutes non attribues" et certificat SSL "non slectionn"


C'est la ou ca coince, il faut un certificat SSL

----------


## suchiwa

> C'est la ou ca coince, il faut un certificat SSL


Bonjour,

A partir du serveur web, tu peux crer un certificat auto-sign, ou en ligne de commande avec powershell et son snapin webadministration.

----------


## suchiwa

> Pb rsolu (apres quelques temps sans chercher, des fois...)
> 
> Sur Windows Server 2008, il faut aussi ajouter des roles : 
> Scurit :
> - Installation d'une autorit de certification
> - Configuration de HTTPS via SSL, ce qui quivaut  dire quel certificat (que l'on peut crer) pour quel site.
> 
> Ne pas oublier d'ajouter des exceptions au pare feu (http, https, et pour moi port 4343 tcp en plus)


Bonjour,

Effectivement une autorit de certification est demand pour des certificats.
Cependant, si ton infrastructure ne te le permet pas, utilise l'outil selfSSL de IIS6. A savoir qu'il faut ajouter un "features" sous IIS qui est le Web-Metabase (sous servermanagercmd -q)

c:\sources\selfSSL /T /N:CN=<hostname> /V:3650 /S:1

Le /S correspond au site ID, le /V  la dure en jours (ici 3650 = 10 ans), /N au nom du certificat et /T  un certificat actif.

le truc qui est bien c'est qu'il t'ajoute le bindings et le certificat sur le site que tu prcises.

Vincent

----------

